# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Paintball Games 2005 II

## ice

Μετά την επιτυχημένη διεξαγωγή αν και με χαμηλή συμμετοχή (λόγο βροχής) 

είμαστε έτοιμοι για τον δεύτερο γύρο .


Τοποθεσία η ίδια http://www.paintballhellas.com/homegr.html

αν κλείσουμε Σάββατο θα έχουμε το γήπεδο μόνοι μας . Αν Κυριακή μαζί με όσους έρθουν απο τα περίχωρα της Αθήνας .
*

ΑΚΥΡΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΓΗΠΕΔΟ 
ΜΑΣ ΜΑΤΙΑΣΑΤΕ 

Ημερομηνία Διεξαγωγής 03-07-2005

Briefing 
Ώρα Συνάντησης 10.00 Γέφυρα Βαρυμπόμπης .
Στείλτε Pm για τηλ Επικοινωνίας .

Ελπίζω να έρθουν και οι υπόλοιπες περιοχές (Βορράς , Δύση , Ανατολή)

Debriefing 

Σε διπλανη ταβερνα για συζητηση και απολογισμο των μαχων και briefing για την επομενη μαχη με τα φαγητα .

Εως τωρα ~ 12 Άτομα 

ice
digi + 2 
schatzin 
pantdimi +2 
dtakis+3
alsafi 
jismy
stean_202


Τηλ. Επικοινωνίας 6937036510*

----------


## viper7gr

Ice μηπως ξερεις τι θα πει εξεταστικη?
Μηπως ξεχνας οτι ενα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο ειμαστε φοιτητειδες?

----------


## koki

Aν γίνει 10 μέρες μετά, ίσως...

Η εξεταστική στη σχολή τελειώνει 30 περίπου. Οπότε moi + alasondro, δεν το κόβω εύκολα για νωρίτερα.

----------


## ice

Έχω καιρό να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα των εξεταστικών και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πότε είναι και πότε τελειώνουν .

Μετα θα αρχίζουν οι ζέστες και θα σκάσουμε .

----------


## DiGi

ΜΕΣΑΑΑΑ

Μόλις έμαθα ότι θα έχω χορηγό την acn οπότε θα τρώτε κόκκινα σφαιράκια που θα αφήνουν ανεξίτηλα στις φόρμες σας το "internet 15 euro".

----------


## schatzin

ΜΕΣΑ  ::   ::   ::  

Τώρα που πήραμε και το βάπτισμα του πυρός...  ::  




> Ώρα Συνάντησης 10.00 Γέφυρα Βαρυμπόμπης .


Ναι γιατί στις 9 ήταν λίγο βάναυσο  ::

----------


## dtakis

ΜΕΣΑ! Ελπίζω να πείσω και nantito/opsilosmetagialia

----------


## alasondro

> Aν γίνει 10 μέρες μετά, ίσως...
> 
> Η εξεταστική στη σχολή τελειώνει 30 περίπου. Οπότε moi + alasondro, δεν το κόβω εύκολα για νωρίτερα.


Speak for your self  :: 

Χώρις πλάκα όμως μια ημερομηνία μετά το τέλος Ιούνη πιστεύω θα βόλευε πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο

----------


## MerNion

Συμφωνώ και εγώ για πιο μετά... μέσα στην εξεταστική είναι σκότωμα...

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jismy
> 
> Aν γίνει 10 μέρες μετά, ίσως...
> 
> Η εξεταστική στη σχολή τελειώνει 30 περίπου. Οπότε moi + alasondro, δεν το κόβω εύκολα για νωρίτερα.
> 
> 
> Speak for your self 
> 
> Χώρις πλάκα όμως μια ημερομηνία μετά το τέλος Ιούνη πιστεύω θα βόλευε πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο


Κοίτα να μη δώσεις, και θα δεις  ::   ::   ::  Ο εκβιασμός μου ισχύει ακόμα.

----------


## Belibem

Που θα πάτε μωρέ καλοκαιριάτικα μέσα στα ξερόχορτα και τα φίδια!?

(οσα δεν πιάνει η αλεπού λόγω εξεταστικής τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια!)  ::

----------


## koki

αίσχος χούντα φασισμός

καταγγέλω τον α-κομβούχο ice ότι παίζει ύπουλα! έξω το paintball από την εξεταστική τώρα!
συνάντηση-ομιλία του ΓΕ της ΚΕ του ΣΔ του ΡΣΔΦ του ΚΔΦΛΣΚΝ της ΦΚΣΔΝΩΝΣΔΜΦ χτες στις 11 στο Πεδίο του Αρεως.

----------


## ice

Μετα απο εντελως δημοκρατικες ενεργειες αγνωστων μελων που με φημωσαν - βασανισαν - εριξαν τα λινκ μου - με απειλησαν με Στελλες - και λοιπες ενεργειες το παιχνιδι μπορει να γινει και μετα τις εξεταστικες . 

Οσοι δεν εχουν εξεταστικες θα παμε για να κανουμε μια εκπαιδευση στο γηπεδο . 

Με φιλικους πατριωτικους χαιρετισμους 
ICE

ΥΣΤ. Δηλωστε ποτε επιτελους τελειωνετε την εξεταστικη και αν επιθυμειτε να συμμετεχετε γενικως (Πριν ή μετα τις εξεταστικες)

----------


## papashark

> αίσχος χούντα φασισμός
> 
> καταγγέλω τον α-κομβούχο ice ότι παίζει ύπουλα! έξω το paintball από την εξεταστική τώρα!
> συνάντηση-ομιλία του ΓΕ της ΚΕ του ΣΔ του ΡΣΔΦ του ΚΔΦΛΣΚΝ της ΦΚΣΔΝΩΝΣΔΜΦ χτες στις 11 στο Πεδίο του Αρεως.


Βρε παιδιά εγώ έφτασα 11:15 και δεν βρήκα κανέναν, μόνο 2 αλβανούς τουρίστες που μου είπαν οτι είχαν μαζευτή ένα (αριθμητικός : 1) άτομο με καμιά 10αριά πανό, πλακάτ, ντουντούκες και φώναζε. Αλλά μάλλον ήταν από άλλη διαδήλωση....

----------


## Billgout

Αν έψαχνες σε παρακείμενο σουβλατζίδικο θα τους έβρισκες  ::   ::   ::  
αν παίζει πάντως μετά τις 20 του μηνός (και δουλειάς επιτρεπούσης) με βλέπω να έρχομαι.... ΧΧL φόρμες έχει?

----------


## koki

κατα 'δω, είναι καλύτερα μετά τις 30.

----------


## stean_202

Πιστεύω ότι αν γίνει στις 30 θα μαζευτεί περισσότερος λαός....Δεν πάει να χάσω 2 συνεχόμενα paintball meetings  ::  ...

----------


## dtakis

Εμείς στο ΠΑΠΕΙ αρχίζουμε 13/6 και τελειώνουμε 15 του Ιούλη! Κατά την γνώμη μου εγώ λέω να πάμε όπως είπαμε στις 18/6 και όσοι χάσουνε ξανακανονίζουμε Paintball III και αρχές Ιουλίου (που πάλι θα γράφω αλλά θα έρθω). Στο κάτω κάτω όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι αν γράφαμε Δευτέρα 20/6 ένα μάθημα, θα το διαβάζαμε εντατικά την Κυριακή 19/6 (Έλληνας της τελευταίας ώρας) ενώ Σάββατο θα κάναμε καφεδιές, θα βλέπαμε ΤV, DVD και θα λέγαμε χρόνο έχουμε. Εξάλλου όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο θα ζεσταίνει και όσοι τώρα λέτε ότι γράφετε μαθήματα μετά θα λιώνετε προκαταβολικά...

Δηλώνω *+2* άτομα για 18/6 : shifty & poulman (3 στην πράξη αλλά ο 3ος είναι demie οπότε δίνω real εκτιμήσεις)

Βαρυμπόμπη Rulez!

----------


## ice

> Εμείς στο ΠΑΠΕΙ αρχίζουμε 13/6 και τελειώνουμε 15 του Ιούλη! Κατά την γνώμη μου εγώ λέω να πάμε όπως είπαμε στις 18/6 και όσοι χάσουνε ξανακανονίζουμε Paintball III και αρχές Ιουλίου (που πάλι θα γράφω αλλά θα έρθω). Στο κάτω κάτω όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι αν γράφαμε Δευτέρα 20/6 ένα μάθημα, θα το διαβάζαμε εντατικά την Κυριακή 19/6 (Έλληνας της τελευταίας ώρας) ενώ Σάββατο θα κάναμε καφεδιές, θα βλέπαμε ΤV, DVD και θα λέγαμε χρόνο έχουμε. Εξάλλου όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο θα ζεσταίνει και όσοι τώρα λέτε ότι γράφετε μαθήματα μετά θα λιώνετε προκαταβολικά...
> 
> Δηλώνω *+2* άτομα για 18/6 : shifty & poulman (3 στην πράξη αλλά ο 3ος είναι demie οπότε δίνω real εκτιμήσεις)
> 
> Βαρυμπόμπη Rulez!


Ωραίος

----------


## pantdimi

Να πώ την αλήθεια ψήνομαι και εγώ τρελά!!Βέβαια ειμαι τελείως άσχετος  ::  !!μην το αφήσουμε!για 18/6 είναι τέλειο!

----------


## stean_202

Μη με κάνετε να θυσιάσω τη Χρηματοοικονομική στο βωμό του Paintball ...  ::   ::   ::  ....

----------


## dtakis

Βλέπω μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά και γινόμαστε λαός!
Σας έχω άλλον 1 μαζί μου (άπειρος αλλά πλακατζής-οπότε θα σας λέει ανέκδοτα για να ψοφάτε!!)
Άρα είμαι εγώ +3 και ευτυχώς οι δύο έχουν αμάξι! 
Π.Σ. Περιμένω και 4ο!

D+12 Το γλέντι!

----------


## ice

@stean Δεν την θυσιαζεις καθολου . 
Αντιθέτως θα κανεις πραξη οσα ξερεις . Ποσες σφαιρες θα ξοδεψεις και ποσο θα πλερωσεις !

----------


## dtakis

> @stean Δεν την θυσιαζεις καθολου . 
> Αντιθέτως θα κανεις πραξη οσα ξερεις . Ποσες σφαιρες θα ξοδεψεις και ποσο θα πλερωσεις !


Έτσιιιιιι @stean μετάθεση στη λογιστική υποστήριξη & διοικητική μέριμνα!!!

----------


## pantdimi

και εγώ όταν λέω θάρθω εννοώ με άλλα 2 άτομα μαλλόν  ::   ::  !Οσο για την λογιστική θα βάλλουμε όλοι ένα χεράκι ώστε να μετράς και τις σφαιρες που θα τρώς!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

Στις 18-19 παραλληλα θα γίνει και το 4ο σκελος HPL . 

Δηλαδή SPEEDBALL στον ιδιο γήπεδο σε διαφορετικο χώρο .

Ειναι μια πολυ καλη ευκαιρια να δειτε το αγωνιστικο μερος ενος paintball παιχνιδιου .

http://www.pbzone.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... highlight=

Το προτείνω σε ολους να ερθουν να δουν .

----------


## jungle traveller

Εγω ειμαι μεσα αλλα μετα τις 27 που τελειωνω εξεταστικη.Πωπωπω μακαρι να γινει τοτε και να ερθει και ο φιλος μου ο digi(γιατι του χρωσταω απο αλλη φορα που δεν ηρθε  ::   ::  )

----------


## ice

Ο Digi Πλεον θα ειναι απ οτα βασικα στελεχη των παιχνιδιων 

Θα ερθει και στις 18 αλλα και οποτε μετα κανονισουμε .

Αντε και στο πρωτο Παραλιακο Paintball (Γελιο θα εχει να τρεχουμε στην Βαρκιζα αναμεσα στις τουριστιες και να προσπαθουμε να ξεφυγουμε απο τις σφαιρες )

----------


## stean_202

@ice,dtakis,pantimi : 

 ::   ::   ::  


No hurt feelings , τα λέμε στο επόμενο meeting...γιατί από μαθήματα χρωστάω... της Μιχαλούς.


Edit : Μόλις έμαθα ότι λόγω της αργίας του Αγίου Πνεύματος το μάθημα αναβάλεται , οπότε έρχομαιιιιιι  ::

----------


## pantdimi

Ωραίος stean!!Λοιπόν κάποιος να πάρει την πρωτοβουλία να κλείσει κ να πεί standar πράγματα ώστε να το σιγουρέψουμε όλοι!!Αντε μακάρι να τα καταφέρουμε κ να μαζευτούμε αρκετά άτομα!

----------


## dtakis

> Ωραίος stean!!Λοιπόν κάποιος να πάρει την πρωτοβουλία να κλείσει κ να πεί standar πράγματα ώστε να το σιγουρέψουμε όλοι!!Αντε μακάρι να τα καταφέρουμε κ να μαζευτούμε αρκετά άτομα!


Μιλάμε για ήδη για στάνταρ εδώ και μια εβδομάδα! Νομίζω ότι ο ice είναι ο διοργανωτής και ότι η ημερομηνία έχει ήδη παγιωθεί άρα όπως και να έχει θα πάμε! Εν τω μεταξύ από την προσμονή να παίξουμε μπερδεύτηκα και νόμιζα ότι αυτό το Σάββατο είναι 18 και χάρηκα πρόωρα...(βιασύνη...αλλά που θα πάει σε 9 μέρες θα τα πούμε από κοντά.

----------


## pantdimi

Καλή φάση!!ενημερώνω φίλους κ σας επιβεβαιώνω άτομα!!Ξαναλεω οτι είμαστε ολοι αρχάριοι τελειως...  ::   ::

----------


## koki

αν με πιάσει κρίση διαβάσματος, μπορεί να έρθω....

----------


## ice

ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ 

Λόγω της υψηλης συμμετοχης στο τουρνουα HPL δυστηχως θα χρησιμοποιήσουν ολο το γηπεδο με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορέσουμε να συμετέχουμε στις 18 του μηνός .

Προτείνετε άλλες ημέρες .

----------


## dtakis

Αχχ! Να το πάμε μια βδομάδα μπροστά 25/6 Σάββατο! 
Ειδοποιώ τους δικούς μου(Καμία αλλαγή)!





> ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ 
> 
> Λόγω της υψηλης συμμετοχης στο τουρνουα HPL δυστηχως θα χρησιμοποιήσουν ολο το γηπεδο με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορέσουμε να συμετέχουμε στις 18 του μηνός .
> 
> Προτείνετε άλλες ημέρες .

----------


## koki

Έλα ρε παιδιά τι 25 τι 2 που θα μπορώ κι εγώ  ::

----------


## dtakis

> Έλα ρε παιδιά τι 25 τι 2 που θα μπορώ κι εγώ


Γιατί όσο πιο νωρίς τόσο καλύτερα(λιγότερη αγωνία και καλύτερος προγραμματισμός)!  ::

----------


## alsafi

Αμα δεν κατσει καμια στραβη θα ειμαι και εγω  ::   ::

----------


## ice

Ειμαστε οκ τοτε για τις 2 - 07 -2005 ??

----------


## jungle traveller

Εγω ειμαι μεσα για 2/7!!

----------


## DiGi

> Εγω ειμαι μεσα για 2/7!!


Θα έχεις ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσεις το spyder fenix @ 13bps  ::  

Μέσα και εγώ για 2/7

----------


## alsafi

Χεχε DIGI εχουμε κατι ανοιχτους λογαριασμους εμεις οι 2  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Θα σας ερθω και εγω με upgrate kit  ::   ::   ::   :: 
(επειδι ειναι τα γενεθλια μου τοτε μην με βαρατε πολυ και βγω με μελανιες το βραδι)  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## stean_202

> Ειμαστε οκ τοτε για τις 2 - 07 -2005 ??


Ok,απο μένα...  ::

----------


## pantdimi

Θέλω πολύ να έρθω απλά θα σας το επιβεβαιώσω σε μερικέσ μέρες!!Πιστεύω θα τα καταφέερω κ χαίρομαι που βλέπω λαο!!  ::

----------


## ice

@Alsafi
A μιας και θα ειναι τα γενεθλια σου θα σου κανουμε δωρο τις πρωτες 200 σφαιρες . 

Απλα θα πεσουν πανω σου 
καλα που μας το ειπες . 

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alsafi

Αχου τι καλα παιδια που ειστε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Με τετοιου φιλους τι να τους κανεις του εχθρους  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> ....και βγω με μελανιες το βραδι)


kαι βγουΜΕ με μελανιές το βράδυ εννοούσες φυσικά. ΤΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ? *ΔΕ ΘΑ ΚΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ?*

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dtakis

Άλλες 14 μέρες αναμονής!Αχχ... χαλάλι σας... για άλλη μια φορά είμαστε όλοι μέσα!

----------


## ice

Αυτο το weekend εγινε το Athens CUP 2005 

Φωτογραφίες της διοργάνωσης .


http://www.pbzone.net/gallery/showimg.p ... C04247.jpg

----------


## jungle traveller

Πωπω αυτο το κοκκινο marker ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.Τελικα οι ομαδες πως θα πανε σε γενικες γραμμες????ΑΑΑ και ποσο θα παει...

----------


## pantdimi

είχι χθές και το ΘΕΜΑ αφιέρωμα!!Ρε μην έρθει κανένας με κανενα οπλοπολυβόλο και είμαστε εμείς με τα πιστολάκια!!  ::   ::  !!

----------


## jungle traveller

Ναι την πηρα την εφημεριδα.Εμενα θελει να ερθει και ενας φιλος μου.Εγω παντως δεν εχω δικο μου εξοπλισμο.

----------


## ice

εχει λινκ στην πρωτη σελιδα με το που ειναι , γενικες πληροφοριες και τιμες .

----------


## DiGi

Μπα όλοι με πιστολάκια θα είμαστε.

----------


## Nya

Τελικά θα γίνει 1/7 ή 2/7???
ενδιαφέρεται κ ο ξάδελφος μου για paintball...
αποφασίστε για να τον ενημερώσω..  ::   ::

----------


## ice

εχμ 2 θα γινει το λεει στην πρωτη σελιδα .

----------


## nantito

2/7 ok.

Άμα ο DiGi πιάσει 10κάτι BPS που λέει του χαρίζω το όπλο μου.

----------


## nantito

> Εμείς στο ΠΑΠΕΙ αρχίζουμε 13/6 και τελειώνουμε 15 του Ιούλη! Κατά την γνώμη μου εγώ λέω να πάμε όπως είπαμε στις 18/6 και όσοι χάσουνε ξανακανονίζουμε Paintball III και αρχές Ιουλίου (που πάλι θα γράφω αλλά θα έρθω). Στο κάτω κάτω όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι αν γράφαμε Δευτέρα 20/6 ένα μάθημα, θα το διαβάζαμε εντατικά την Κυριακή 19/6 (Έλληνας της τελευταίας ώρας) ενώ Σάββατο θα κάναμε καφεδιές, θα βλέπαμε ΤV, DVD και θα λέγαμε χρόνο έχουμε. Εξάλλου όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο θα ζεσταίνει και όσοι τώρα λέτε ότι γράφετε μαθήματα μετά θα λιώνετε προκαταβολικά...
> 
> Δηλώνω *+2* άτομα για 18/6 : shifty & poulman (3 στην πράξη αλλά ο 3ος είναι demie οπότε δίνω real εκτιμήσεις)
> 
> Βαρυμπόμπη Rulez!


Εσένα που σε ξέρω;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

Παιδιά εγώ ολο και πιο απίθανο γίνεται γιατι αναβλήθηκε το αυριανό μάθημα λόγω της απεργίας και πηγε 2/7(τι μου θυμιζει αυτη η ημερομηνια?!!)Παρεπιμπρόντως αυτό ισχύει για όλους τους φοιτητες στο ΠΑΠΕΙ(βλέπω δύναμη εδω μέσα  ::  )
Ουτε μουτζωμένο να μέχουν!!

----------


## DiGi

> Άμα ο DiGi πιάσει 10κάτι BPS που λέει του χαρίζω το όπλο μου.


Τι να το κάνω το 98αρι σου??? χοχοχο

Με τις zap του χλωμό γιατί θα με τρελλάνει στα chops αλλά θα φέρω και μια 500αδα DraXxuS και βλέπουμε.

----------


## ice

ΑΠλα δεν στο μαθημα

----------


## koki

> Τι να το κάνω το 98αρι σου??? χοχοχο
> 
> Με τις zap του χλωμό γιατί θα με τρελλάνει στα chops αλλά θα φέρω και μια 500αδα DraXxuS και βλέπουμε.


'Εμαθε νέες λέξεις ο newb-άς και κάνει και επίδειξη. αααααχαχαχα

----------


## nantito

Οι zap άμα κάνουν chop το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να καθαρίσεις το όπλο γιατί γίνονται πλαστελίνη εκεί μέσα. Για αυτό καλού κακού να έχεις πάντα ένα squeegy ή κανένα άλλο custom καθαριστικό κάνης. Για ποιες draxxus λες; Οι midnight είναι κορυφαίες, μου έχουν κάνει ελάχιστα chops, αλλά και οι rexport δεν είναι κακές.

----------


## nantito

> Παιδιά εγώ ολο και πιο απίθανο γίνεται γιατι αναβλήθηκε το αυριανό μάθημα λόγω της απεργίας και πηγε 2/7(τι μου θυμιζει αυτη η ημερομηνια?!!)Παρεπιμπρόντως αυτό ισχύει για όλους τους φοιτητες στο ΠΑΠΕΙ(βλέπω δύναμη εδω μέσα  )
> Ουτε μουτζωμένο να μέχουν!!


True ^^ και εγώ δεν μπορώ να έρθω γιατί έδινα μάθημα άυριο. 

Have fun  ::

----------


## koki

όμοφα..

----------


## DiGi

Ε....

----------


## pantdimi

Σορρυ αλλά με τα καινουρεια δεδομένα δεν μπορω..  ::

----------


## koki

ε κακά.

μήπως να πάμε για εκ νέου αναθεώρηση της ημερομηνίας?  ::   ::   ::   ::  

έμεινε κανείς που να μπορεί, άραγε?

----------


## ice

Να κανω μια χαζη ερωτηση ? 

Τι ωρα δινεται αυτο το μαθημα ??

Το παιχνιδι ξεκιναει στις 11 και παιζουμε μεχρι οτι ωρα θελουμε . 

Δεν μπορειτε να ερθετε ολοι μαζι μετα ?

Δεν σας πιεζω καντε οτι μπορειτε και θελετε .

Εμεις θα παμε !!!

----------


## pantdimi

Παιδια απτην αρχή ψηνόμουν τρελά αλλα δεν θέλω να δεσμεύσω και να αλλάξω καταστάσεις και να προτείνω πάλι αναθεώρηση..το μάθημα τοδίνω 11-1 οπώτε χλωμό...μόνο αν τελικά δεν το δώσω αλλά δεν θέλω να το σκεφτομαι..απο τώρα!!  ::  Και πάλι σορρυυυυ  ::

----------


## dtakis

O Nόμος του Μέρφυ...
Την Παρασκευή έκαναν απεργία οι διοικητικοί της σχολής μου και τα μαθήματα της 24/6 αναβάλλονται για ... 2/7 Σάββατο! Τι ωραία! http://www.unipi.gr/AnaboliEksetaseon2406.pdf

Κοινώς εγώ πήρα τον π**** μαζί με πολλούς ακόμα από την παρέα μου!

Γράφουμε 13:30 με 15:30! Μας σκίσανε!
Αντίο Paintball! Από αναβολή σε αναβολή ακριβώς για να μην μπορέσω εγώ!

Παράκληση: Αν μπορούσατε να το πάμε 3/7 θα ήμουν τρελά υποχρεωμένος αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό! Την κάτσαμε... Evil or Very Mad Mad  ::   ::   ::  gmt

----------


## dtakis

> Εσένα που σε ξέρω;


Έλα ντε... μήπως κάναμε ποτέ θητεία μαζί ?(στα cslabs)  ::  
Άσε ρε έχω τα νεύρα μου.... έδινα Πολυμέσα και το αναβάλλανε ακριβώς την μέρα αυτή (2/7) !!  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

μηπως να το βαζαμε αλλη μερα????....  ::   ::

----------


## koki

το ξέρω ότι παρατράβηξε η αναβολή, αλλά μήπως?

----------


## jungle traveller

Τελικα τι γινετε??Ποτε θα παμε να ξερω

----------


## DiGi

Αναβολή πολλών ημερών χλωμό γιατί πώς να παίξεις με 35C ? Και τα περισσότερα πεδία θα κλείσουν για διακοπές.

Αύριο αφού μιλήσω με ice θα δούμε άμα γίνετε για Κυριακή 3/7 ... Μετά δύσκολα.

----------


## dtakis

> Αναβολή πολλών ημερών χλωμό γιατί πώς να παίξεις με 35C ? Και τα περισσότερα πεδία θα κλείσουν για διακοπές.
> 
> Αύριο αφού μιλήσω με ice θα δούμε άμα γίνετε για Κυριακή 3/7 ... Μετά δύσκολα.


Nα'σαι καλά! Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με βολεύει απόλυτα μιας και τη Δευτέρα δίνω το τελευταίο αλλά δεν μου πάει η καρδιά να ζητήσω μια ολόκληρη εβδομάδα αναβολή! Πιστεύω ότι 3/7 θα μας βολέψει σε γενικές γραμμές όλους μια χαρά και θα τα βγάλουμε πέρα!

----------


## ice

@Ατομα απο ΠΑΠΕΙ ->> εαν ειναι να το κανω την Κυριακη 3-07 θα ερθετε ??? 

Μην ξεχνατε οτι την Κυριακη θα ερθουν και αλλα ατομα απο την Αθηνα μιας και ειναι η μονη μερα που καποιοι μπορουν να ερθουν.

----------


## alsafi

Βασηκα την Κυριακη γινετε πολυ μπουγιο απο κοσμο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Χαλαρά συναγωνίζεστε την Κυψέλη στο να καταλήξετε σε ημερομηνία συνάντησης....  ::   ::   ::  

Έως πότε θα γράφει ο Φώσκολος?  ::

----------


## pantdimi

παιδια εγω δύσκολο(μιλησα κ με τουσ φίλους που θα ερχοντουσαν) οπωτε δεν θέλω να σας επηρεάσω ως προς την ημερομηνια...

----------


## DiGi

*3/7 Sunday* έκλεισε.
PM σε εμένα ή τον ice με τα cell αυτών που θα έρθουν.

----------


## ice

Προγνωση καιρου για την Κυριακή 3-07-2005

High: 30°
Low: 20°

Sunday: Showers and thunderstorms late. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GRXX0004_c.html#text

Αρκετα καλός καιρός για Paintball .!!!!!

----------


## dtakis

> Προγνωση καιρου για την Κυριακή 3-07-2005
> 
> High: 30°
> Low: 20°
> 
> Sunday: Showers and thunderstorms late. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s.
> 
> Αρκετα καλός καιρός για Paintball .!!!!!


Μια χαρά! Φέρτε μαζί παγουράκια με νερό ή κανένα μπουκαλάκι γιατί θα διψάσετε (ειδικά τα camperia)  ::

----------


## Nya

Εχω στείλει pm se ice kαι DiGi για τον ξάδελφό μου που θέλει να έρθει!!!
Αντε καλες μελανιές...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

*ΑΚΥΡΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΓΗΠΕΔΟ 
*

----------


## koki

now that's what i call good news.  ::

----------


## schatzin

> *ΑΚΥΡΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΓΗΠΕΔΟ 
> *


Δεν ήταν γραφτό  ::  
Συνομότησε το σύμπαν για να μην παίξουμε  ::  
Αν και είναι λίγο αργά μήπως μπορούμε να βρούμε άλλο πεδίο;

----------


## dtakis

> *ΑΚΥΡΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΓΗΠΕΔΟ 
> *


Ε όχι ρε γμτ τι τεχνικές δυσκολίες? Μίλησα με τον Ναντίτο και μου ήρθε το αίμα στο κεφάλι! Καλά μία μέρα πριν και τέτοιο κρέμασμα? Αν είναι δυνατόν! Πάντως εγώ με την παρέα μου θα κανονίσουμε μόνοι μας γιατί δεν πάει άλλο! Τουλάχιστον έγραψα καλά σήμερα! Αλλά τσάμπα τόσες προσδοκίες να κόβονται έτσι?

----------


## stean_202

Κριμαααα  ::

----------


## DiGi

> Ε όχι ρε γμτ τι τεχνικές δυσκολίες? Μίλησα με τον Ναντίτο και μου ήρθε το αίμα στο κεφάλι! Καλά μία μέρα πριν και τέτοιο κρέμασμα? Αν είναι δυνατόν! Πάντως εγώ με την παρέα μου θα κανονίσουμε μόνοι μας γιατί δεν πάει άλλο! Τουλάχιστον έγραψα καλά σήμερα! Αλλά τσάμπα τόσες προσδοκίες να κόβονται έτσι?


Κανονικά ήταν 18/6 να γίνει και δεν θα είχαμε πρόβλημα.
Οι τεχνικές δυσκολίες είναι ότι το field έχει προβλημα στο να γεμίσει co2 μπουκάλες. Ευχαρίστως όταν κανονισετε να έρθουμε και εμεις (γεμίζουμε και με απλο HPA)

----------


## nantito

Ο συγκεκριμένος αν και έχει παροχή ΗΡΑ δεν επιτρέπει την χρήση του στο recball field γιατί θεωρεί πως έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερο πλεονέκτημα. Τουλάχιστον έτσι θυμάμαι. Αυτό είναι μεγάλο κρίμα διότι όταν έδωσα 250 ευρώ για την φιάλη ώστε να έχω καλύτερη απόδοση, απαιτώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω όπως θέλω εγώ. Εξάλλου ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. 

Γενικώς έχω ακούσει διάφορα ευτράπελα για το πεδίο στη Βαρυμπόμπη, όπως αυτό τη αποβολής παίκτη λόγω μεγάλου bps με high-end marker (!). Για αυτό προτιμώ τα Μέγαρα...

----------


## DiGi

Δλδ άμα έφερνα το new angel μου θα με έστελνε  ::  ? Pifffff Ας πάμε μέγαρα τότε.

----------


## alsafi

Σας ακουω ολους να εχετε παρει αντιαεροπορικα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Να δω τι θα κανουμε εμεις με τα νεροπιστολα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## schatzin

> Σας ακουω ολους να εχετε παρει αντιαεροπορικα      
> Να δω τι θα κανουμε εμεις με τα νεροπιστολα


Εσύ δεν πρέπει να παραπονιέσαι...
Εκεί στα χαντάκια που σέρνεσαι κανείς δε θα σε βρει να σε χτυπήσει  ::   ::   ::

----------

